

Bloomberg New Energy Finance Summit 2015 [pdf] - bobm_kite9
http://about.bnef.com/content/uploads/sites/4/2015/04/BNEF_2014-04-08-ML-Summit-Keynote_Final.pdf

======
bobm_kite9
I posted this on here because I was interested to learn today that although
battery technology (being based on chemistry) isn't improving very quickly
(certainly not exponentially like electronics does), the cost _is_, and it's
the same for PV. I find that result surprising.

As for the rest of the article, it's a nice breezy graphics-heavy overview of
a lot of the renewables sector and I think the TL;TR from Bloomberg is that
things are changing fast and there's a lot to be optimistic about.

